# Food Safety News - 05/19/2022 Publisher’s Platform: Mr. Abbott, you are going to face criminal sanctions



## daveomak.fs (May 19, 2022)

Publisher’s Platform: Mr. Abbott, you are going to face criminal sanctions​By Bill Marler on May 19, 2022 12:06 am
– OPINION – According to the CDC and FDA, at least 4 kids were sickened and of those two died, from drinking Abbott infant formula. Abbott denies the connection.  However, the resulting investigation and inspection (and whistleblower documents) uncovered enough problems in the Abbott facility to shutter it causing havoc with supplies of infant formula.... Continue Reading


More than 300 sick in Ferrero chocolate Salmonella outbreak​By Joe Whitworth on May 19, 2022 12:05 am
More than 300 people from 16 countries have been sickened in a Salmonella outbreak linked to Kinder chocolate made by Ferrero in Belgium. A total of 324 cases have been reported from Austria, Belgium, Denmark, France, Germany, Ireland, Italy, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Norway, Spain, Switzerland, Sweden and the United Kingdom. Canada and the United States are... Continue Reading


FDA continues to investigate outbreaks including infant formula and Lucky Charms​By Coral Beach on May 19, 2022 12:04 am
The FDA has closed investigations into three outbreaks, but has left the status “ongoing” for one of them. In an outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections that the Food and Drug Administration began investigating on Feb. 9, the patient count stands at 20. The agency is leaving the status of the outbreak as ongoing, but has... Continue Reading


Study finds high levels of AMR Salmonella in pork in Vietnam​By News Desk on May 19, 2022 12:02 am
Researchers have highlighted high levels of drug resistant Salmonella in pork in Vietnam. Efforts were led by scientists at the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine in England who looked at antibiotic resistance in Salmonella strains isolated from pork meat at food retail outlets. Researchers studied multi-drug resistance — when a strain shows resistance to different... Continue Reading


CDC says hepatitis cases of unknown origin in children increase dramatically​By News Desk on May 19, 2022 12:02 am
Investigators with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention continue to look into a nationwide outbreak of hepatitis infections among children. The cause of the infections remains unknown. As of May 18, there have been 180 patients identified, an increase of 71 from the most recent report on May 5, according to the CDC. Reports... Continue Reading


Sausage sticks and luncheon loaf recalled after consumer finds metal in product​By News Desk on May 18, 2022 02:17 pm
America New York Ri Wang Food Group Co. Ltd., of Bay Shore, NY, is recalling 14,635 pounds of ready-to-eat (RTE) sausage sticks and luncheon loaf products because they may be contaminated with metal.  According to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announcement, The problem was discovered after the firm received... Continue Reading


Skittles, Starburst and Life Savers Gummies recalled in Canada over metal pieces in product​By News Desk on May 18, 2022 01:53 pm
Mars Wrigley Canada is recalling certain varieties of Skittles Gummies, Starburst Gummies, and Life Savers Gummies because of the pieces of metal in the product. Mars Wrigley Confectionery US, LLC received reports from consumers alerting them to this matter but they are not aware of any illnesses to date, according to a recall notice posted... Continue Reading


Cocktail sauce recalled in Canada because of spoilage​By News Desk on May 18, 2022 01:15 pm
Canadian Choice Wholesalers is recalling Suzie’s brand Organic Cocktail Sauce because of spoilage. The recalled product was sold in Alberta and British Columbia, according to the recall notice posted by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency.. Recalled product: Brand Product Size UPC Codes Suzie’s Organic Cocktail Sauce 237 mL Best if used by 10/07/22 0 47281... Continue Reading


----------

